# how do i make use of my second hard drive



## raja26 (Jun 19, 2007)

i just installed a second hard drive on my comp went smothly every thing works great but i realy don't know how to make use of it


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Backups are always a good idea. Save copies of anything you really want to keep for the day when the main drive dies. You can keep your downloads there, keep music or videos you play often, or move files from your documents when the other drive starts to fill up.

I use mine for a partition image so I can restore the first drive from the second if I have problems.


----------



## raja26 (Jun 19, 2007)

what i mean is how do i store stuff on to it like music and still be able to acces it through media player and if i loag a game on it will it make a short cu on my desk top?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can create a Music folder on that drive and then add that folder to the automatic monitoring options in Media Player so that it will watch that folder just like the one in your Documents.

You can make a Program Files folder on that drive, and when installing a program, change the location so that it installs on the other drive, if you want. It will still make the usual shortcuts.


----------



## raja26 (Jun 19, 2007)

ok thanks that is what i needed now i undestand how to make it work thanks 

i have one more question i am having a problem with my computer crashing to the blue screen and giving me the stop sighn if you know what i mean do you think you can help e ?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You might want to start a new thread on that problem since it is a new one. Post all the information you can and what the STOP number is. List any files that are mentioned in the message, too.


----------



## raja26 (Jun 19, 2007)

ok thanks again


----------



## joshng408 (Sep 15, 2007)

how do i send my downloads to my second hard drive??
my first one is almost full


----------



## worf51 (Jun 23, 2007)

your second hard drive will be "d" so when you download anything,browse for "d", highlight it & click - save


----------



## joshng408 (Sep 15, 2007)

yea, i know that
but it says like"do u want to save file to disk?"
and then i click yes and it automatically sends it to Drive C
and when i click properties i cant change the location
>.<


----------



## worf51 (Jun 23, 2007)

if you have no browse button,let them go to "c" & then highlight them where they are & click on "move the selected items" & choose the second hard drive !!!!!!!!! sorry i did not know you had no browse button for an option....


----------



## joshng408 (Sep 15, 2007)

much thanks. but wat if the downloads are are too big?


----------



## worf51 (Jun 23, 2007)

either delete or burn some or all of the contents of "c" drive onto disk to make room for downloads from "d" drive...


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

If you are using WinXP file size should be no problem unless the file size is larger than the available space on your second hard drive. You give us no specs on your system or the drive size so it is hard for us to give accurate advice as to a solution or answer for your question.


----------

